# Happy Halloween from Gustave & Mieka



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Let's see if I still remember how to do this. Hi, to everyone who we haven't met yet. Hello again, old friends. Happy Halloween to all!

I wanted to say hi since it's been SO long and also share G&M's Halloween costumes for 2016 with you guys.

Here are Gustave & Mieka as Hillary Clinton & Donald Trump. No political commentary please, it's just two little maltese playing dress up.









Also, did I ever post their costume pics for last year? I was probably not on SM then. Here's Gustave & Mieka as Mario and Luigi. Love my little maltese puppies.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Awe, we have missed you. Hope all is well and they are as adorable as ever.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are adorable. What cute costumes. Welcome back.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Awe, we have missed you. Hope all is well and they are as adorable as ever.


Thank you! We missed you guys so much too. :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> They are adorable. What cute costumes. Welcome back.


Thank you, Walter!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

We've missed you on SM! Those costumes are so cute, almost as cute as Gustave and Mieka!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, your babies are looking so cute and adorable!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The kids are just adorable. Love their costumes.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Adorable!


Thank you, Maggie. Also, hi!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> We've missed you on SM! Those costumes are so cute, almost as cute as Gustave and Mieka!


Thank you! I'm glad to be back. I missed you too.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Alexa said:


> OMG, your babies are looking so cute and adorable!
> 
> Alexandra


Thank you so much, Alexandra


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

revakb2 said:


> The kids are just adorable. Love their costumes.


Thank you, Reva!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

But of course my fave was the Harry Potter year! But this is pretty adorable and timely!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love your pictures, you have the most photogenic babies. I love the Hillary\Trump picture lol. You seriously have two baby dolls. I've missed you:wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> But of course my fave was the Harry Potter year! But this is pretty adorable and timely!


Yes, mine too! Thanks, Pam


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I love your pictures, you have the most photogenic babies. I love the Hillary\Trump picture lol. You seriously have two baby dolls. I've missed you


Aww thanks so much! We missed you too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Gustave and Mieka look adorable ... and their costumes are adorable, too!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh they are precious!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome back! So happy to see you post!
They are both just adorable. :wub: What great, creative costumes!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

They look super cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My vote goes for Mieka and Gustave :chili::chili: Brilliant Halloween costumes!


----------

